# Đi chơi ở đâu vào valentine



## bhhnam (14 Tháng hai 2014)

*1. Rạp chiếu phim mini Cặp Đôi Hạnh Phúc*

*Thời gian: *từ 9h đến 24h

*Giá phòng chiếu 2 người ngày 13, 14/2: *150k

*Ưu điểm:* Rạp chiếu phim mini Cặp Đôi Hạnh Phúc là lựa chọn tốt cho những cặp đôi muốn có không gian riêng chỉ cho hai người. Với 14 phòng chiếu, 10 phòng thường và 4 phòng vip lịch sự, sạch sẽ, màn hình to rộng, âm thanh chất lượng cao, hơn 500 bộ phim HD đủ thể loại luôn được cập nhật một cách nhanh chóng nhất…, *Valentine 2014* sẽ trở nên vô cùng ý nghĩa cho bạn và “người ấy”. Rạp chiếu phim có chỗ để xe rộng rãi, trông coi cẩn thận, có phục vụ nước uống và đồ ăn với giá phải chăng. Địa điểm ngay mặt đường nên cũng dễ dàng tìm kiếm.

*Lưu ý: *14 phòng chiếu cũng không phải nhiều, vả lại chúng ta đang lên kế hoạch cho một ngày lễ như Valentine, vậy nên các bạn cần gọi điện ngay từ hôm nay và đặt phòng, kẻo đến hôm đó chẳng còn phòng cho bạn đâu. Đặt phòng trước còn giúp các bạn có được phòng chiếu sạch sẽ và thơm tho hơn vì nhân viên có đủ thời gian dọn dẹp.

*2. Quán café Ngôi Nhà Số 7*

*Thời gian:* 8h30 đến 22h30, hát Live cuối tuần từ 20h đến 22h.

*Ưu điểm:* Ngôi Nhà Số 7 có không gian không phải quá lãng mạn và ngọt ngào, nhưng lại cực kì yên tĩnh. Quán có hai tầng, tầng dưới ngồi ghế cao và bàn hơi giống quán bar còn tầng trên ngồi đệm và bàn gỗ. Đặc biệt ở chỗ hai tầng thông nhau ở giữa giống như một cái giếng trời, các vị trí ngồi bao quanh sân khấu hát live và một cái cây to trụi lá, nhìn quán có vẻ gì đó hết sức giản dị nhưng vô cùng đặc biệt, giống như mùa đông giữa Sài Gòn vậy. Mỗi chỗ ngồi ở tầng trên khá xa nhau nên các bạn có thể an tâm chuyện trò thân mật mà không ai nghe được. Tối ba ngày cuối tuần quán luôn có hát live với giá phụ thu khoảng 50k, bất kỳ chỗ ngồi nào bạn cũng có thể thấy được sân khấu. Và quán này cũng là địa chỉ quen thuộc của một vài ca sĩ nổi tiếng đấy nhé.

*Lưu ý: *Tiền nước của quán tầm trung, không rẻ cũng không quá đắt, nhưng hương vị thì không mấy đặc sắc. Tuy nhiên với một không gian như vậy thì vẫn rất phù hợp để trở thành điểm hẹn cho bạn và người yêu.

*3. Gác Hoa Attic Café*

*Thời gian:* 8h đến 22h

*Ưu điểm:* Quán rất phù hợp với các cặp đôi yêu thích chụp ảnh và lãng mạn với hoa cỏ, bên trong bài trí rất đẹp với các loại hoa, bàn ghế cũng cực lãng mạn. Buổi tối quán bật đèn đỏ, cực kì ấm cúng. Giá nước tầm 40 đến 50 nghìn, ngon nhất là trà và trà sữa hoa hồng. Quán khá nổi tiếng nên rất có thể bạn sẽ tới và gặp các hot boy, hot girl đến chụp hình.

*Lưu ý:* Quán tương đối nhỏ, và không gian hơi ồn ào. Bạn không nên đi nhiều người tới đây, vừa thiếu chỗ vừa khiến quán thêm ồn. Quán cũng khá đông bạn trẻ đến chụp hình nên nếu may mắn bạn sẽ tìm được chỗ đẹp.

*4. MON Restaurant & Bar- Italian & Japanese Gourmet*

*Ưu điểm:* Nằm trong Diamond Plaza, các bạn có thể nắm tay nhau dạo quanh các shop đồ nhộn nhịp, lên tầng 5 vào khu vui chơi cho tới khi đói meo và cùng nhau vào không gian lãng mạn, hiện đại của MON Restaurant & Bar. Là nhà hàng Ý Nhật nên bạn có thể lựa chọn giữa đồ ăn Ý và Nhật tùy sở thích của bạn. Có set combo của Nhật riêng, của Ý riêng, nếu thích bạn vẫn có thể chọn rời để thưởng thức cả hai loại. Các món ăn do đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp làm nên , hương vị rất ngon, tiền nào của nấy. Điều khá đặc biệt đó là menu của nhà hàng có combo riêng dành cho các cặp tình nhân, phù hợp cho các bạn cùng “người ấy” thưởng thức trong ngày Valentine.

*Lưu ý:* Nhà hàng tương đối cao cấp nên giá khá cao, một phần ăn tình nhân món Ý khoảng 300 đến 400k, gọi rời sẽ đắt hơn. Món Nhật thì rẻ hơn, khoảng 150 đến 300 nghìn.

*5. CLB trượt băng nghệ thuật Skateland*

*Thời gian:* 9h đến 21h

*Ưu điểm: *Giữa thời tiết luôn xấp xỉ 29, 30 độ của Sài Gòn, được cùng người yêu tay trong tay trượt băng trong không gian 16, 17 độ thì còn gì bằng? Tuy không thể cùng nhau trượt trong sân băng rộng đẹp, khi mọi người đã về hết như nhiều phim Hàn Quốc, nhưng vẫn rất đáng để các bạn thử. Đi cùng “gấu”, dù bạn không hề biết trượt hay đã thành thạo rồi thì cũng đều có cái hay của nó. Tưởng tượng cả hai cùng nắm tay dò dẫm từng bước, có khi ngã là ngã cùng nhau, có thể đau nhưng vẫn rất vui. Còn nếu hai bạn đã trượt giỏi rồi, cùng nhau trượt vòng quanh sân sẽ khiến biết bao người ngưỡng mộ ấy chứ. 60 nghìn một vé vào cửa trượt thời gian tùy ý, giày sạch đẹp, đồ bảo hộ đầy đủ, không quá đắt phải không nào?

*Lưu ý:* tương đối đông đúc thanh niên và học sinh, hai bạn sẽ không có không gian riêng.

*6. Cầu Ánh Sao*

*Địa điểm:* Khu vực Phú Mỹ Hưng, hồ Bán Nguyệt, đường Nguyễn Lương Bằng đi vào

*Thời gian: *từ hoàng hôn đến tối là đẹp nhất

*Ưu điểm:* Cầu Ánh Sao là nơi hẹn hò của bao nhiều cặp đôi từ xưa đến nay, và *Valentine* năm nay, những ai chưa thử sao không thử đi nào? Cùng nhau đứng trên cầu, cùng nhâm nhi ly trà sữa, cùng chuyện trò và ngắm nhìn khung cảnh cực kỳ thơ mộng, lung linh bên dưới,… Đây là địa điểm cực tốt cho các bạn muốn ngỏ lời (dù là hẹn hò hay cầu hôn) đúng ngày *Valentine 2014*. Đến cầu Ánh Sao vừa không tốn nhiều tiền lại mát mẻ, lãng mạn, rất phù hợp với các bạn trẻ còn là học sinh, sinh viên đúng không nào?

*Lưu ý: *Đây là cầu đi bộ nên các bạn sẽ không có chỗ ngồi và phải gửi xe ở cách đó một đoạn. Đường đi cũng khá rắc rối với người đi lần đầu, các bạn nên tìm hiểu và xem bản đồ kĩ càng trước khi đi.

Mùa *Valentine 2014* lại về, *chụp hình cưới* Thiên Đường xin kính chúc tất cả các bạn vui và hạnh phúc với tình yêu của mình.


----------

